# Cheapest Decent Cube for Beginners



## OregonTrail (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm teaching a Cubing 101 workshop, expect about 20 people.

What's the cheapest cube that I can sell for a reasonable price without any annoying flaws for a beginner (bad stickers for recognition, center caps pop off etc.)

I was thinking of getting 10 black ghost hands and 10 white ghost hands.

What do you think?


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 17, 2010)

As far as I know, Diansheng's are pretty good for beginners. Not mini's though.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

oregontrails said:


> bad stickers for recognition





calekewbs said:


> As far as I know, Diansheng's are pretty good for beginners. Not mini's though.



Lawl.


Anyway, type Cs are stable cubes.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 17, 2010)

oregontrail said:


> center caps pop off





Musli4brekkies said:


> Anyway, type Cs are stable cubes.



Lawl.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say get the ghosthands from popbuying.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would get something that comes pre built and lubed, Type F/FII, Dianshengs etc.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't get Dianshengs if you're worried about recognition. Red and orange are pretty much the same on those.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> oregontrail said:
> 
> 
> > center caps pop off
> ...




I've never had a problem with any of my Cs or ones I've tried.


----------



## riffz (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > oregontrail said:
> ...



Neither have I. I have 2 type Cs and its never happened before.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 17, 2010)

I teach a class also and have ordered 40-60 cubes for the same purpose. I ordered the GhostHands and they work great, the colors work well and they need no lube at all. Order now from popbuying to get the 10% discount. You might try ordering in groups of 5 since you will still get them for the cheapest price and you don't have to wait for all 20 to collect. I'm not sure if this helps speed up shipping or not, but I don't think it can hurt.
I am also going to try YongJun's to see if they are good. They are a little bit cheaper, but they don't have black.
I hope you have at least a month or two before your class begins as it may take a while to get them.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2010)

Ghost Hand or Type D (I).


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Ghost Hand or Type D (I).



The problem with the type d cubes is that they are inconsistent.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd say buy some ghost hands from popbuying...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost Hand or Type D (I).
> ...



yes, that's for teaching how to tune up your own cube. plus, it has better corner-cutting than dianshengs.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say mini dianshengs, they are like, 2 dollars each


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 17, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i would say mini dianshengs, they are like, 2 dollars each



I think the Mini dianshengs are too small. Other than that, the cube is hard to recognize (colors red and orange) and has painted 'stickers' to it. I say stick with the Ghosthand, or get the Diansheng (normal size).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 17, 2010)

miniCs.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, yeah, mini C.
Perfect cube for beginners really.

It comes perfectly tensioned, with lube, and good stickers.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 17, 2010)

I say Ghost hand or Type C (1).
I've got both, and they're both great cubes out of the box.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 17, 2010)

mini type Cs are very nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 17, 2010)

miniCs are consistant, fast, well stickered, well tensioned, and will never be to big for girls' hands (unlike a lot of my other cubes).


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 17, 2010)

looking at your username....

it looks like there are miniG's


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 17, 2010)

MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC MiniC .
I think that's enough.


----------



## sahilp93 (Feb 17, 2010)

no dont get ghosthand from popbuying at all! it is a good cube but color recog is absolutely horrible. i have truble recognizing yellow and white. the best cube would be a diansheng or a mini c. its small but colors are awesome and the cube turns beuatifully from popbuying


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mini-C!!


----------



## Zubon (Feb 17, 2010)

I am probably going to get flamed for this but, how about dollar store cubes?

Out of the 20 people, most of them will probably not become serious cubers. Some of them might keep their dollar store cubes and occasionally demonstrate that they can solve using the beginners method in 5min when a friend comes over.

Dollar store cubes that are crappy, force slow turning which then forces look-ahead which is important to learn when being an absolute beginner.

Of course, any of the students that then decide to become serious cubers will buy a good cube in the future. For people over 5min solving, they don't need anything fancy.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> miniCs are consistant, fast, well stickered, well tensioned, and will never be *too big for girls' hands* (unlike a lot of my other cubes).



What! Most cubes aren't too big for my hands. And are you trying to say that girls have small hands? I think my hands are an average size.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I am probably going to get flamed for this but, how about dollar store cubes?
> 
> Out of the 20 people, most of them will probably not become serious cubers. Some of them might keep their dollar store cubes and occasionally demonstrate that they can solve using the beginners method in 5min when a friend comes over.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 18, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I am probably going to get flamed for this but, how about dollar store cubes?
> 
> Out of the 20 people, most of them will probably not become serious cubers. Some of them might keep their dollar store cubes and occasionally demonstrate that they can solve using the beginners method in 5min when a friend comes over.
> 
> ...




have you actually troed a REAL bad 1$cube? they locksup out of nowhere and cant even reverse a move. if they uses it too long it will most like cause finger (or wrist) damages.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

C4Y brand is really good for beginners. You can get it assembled & pre-lubed & they work great.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> C4Y brand is really good for beginners. You can get it assembled & pre-lubed & they work great.



I agree with the C4Y brand being good, but I don't think it is a good cube for beginners. First, it's sort of expense (compared to the Ghosthand, mini diansheng, mini type c), and it would take a lot of time to assemble and lube altogether. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> C4Y brand is really good for beginners. You can get it assembled & pre-lubed & they work great.



but expansive.

EDIT: rubrik'd by koreancuber


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > C4Y brand is really good for beginners. You can get it assembled & pre-lubed & they work great.
> ...



They come preassebled & lubed.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 18, 2010)

So do miniC and GH


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

Get some C4Y's & give them to people who seem really into it at the end of the teaching session.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

C4Y cubes aren't as good as mini C cubes.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> C4Y cubes aren't as good as mini C cubes.


But Mini-cs are mini...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > C4Y cubes aren't as good as mini C cubes.
> ...



It's not small..it's just fun sized .


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Unlike the mini DS, they're not TOO mini.

Rather well proportioned in my opinion.


----------



## metal_cuber (Feb 18, 2010)

If you want to give them a good cube as a parting gift then why the heck would you give them a cube4you


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Sorry. I thought you were talking about the DIY's there. Aren't the C4Y speedcubes JSK clones?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Nooooopers.

But when you combine the C4y with the JSK clone, you get a reallyyy nice cube.
Me and mister Sn3kypanda both used it at one point.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Nooooopers.
> 
> But when you combine the C4y with the JSK clone, you get a reallyyy nice cube.
> Me and mister Sn3kypanda both used it at one point.



Oh, ok, but where can you get a JSK clone?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

I've gotten 2 of them from C4Y.

(I have many many cubes...)


Cube4you sells JSK clones, but the general consensus of the C4Y cube is the one with edge caps, and tabs on the center caps.

I've gotten countless C4Y cube cores and screw/spring sets, and 3 C4Y cubes in black, white, and red.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I've gotten 2 of them from C4Y.
> 
> (I have many many cubes...)
> 
> ...



What this then?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Errr, it's obviously a




.


Look at this.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Errr, it's obviously a
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ok, now I'm confused. I saw a post that said the C4Y cubes in boxes were JSK clones. I assume it's true because I can find the JSK clone.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Just believe my previous statement.

The JSK clone is NOT the same as what most people call the C4Y cubes.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, sorry for being a noob, and thanks for the info.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 18, 2010)

A JSK clone doesn't have C4Y in the name. In the old store it was called New 3x3 speedcube.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 18, 2010)

i think c4Y cubes are good beginner cubes, maybe you could give them to people sub 1 minute? its a pretty good cube, but mine locks up on me. so maybe get a few and give them to those who look dedicated enough to be Sub1 or those who already sub1. they are quite expensive though.

i must agree with daniel on the dollar store cubes. they are horrible, the colour scheme is messed, and it'll give you some weird wrist disease or something. sometimes, you can do R but not R'.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 18, 2010)

You should use all blacks.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 18, 2010)

What's the difference between these cubes?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Small_C_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26819

This is the mini Type C yes?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830

Last time we bought these cubes (above), which I believe are regular type C-i, and the center caps essentially would fly off on thier own will.

If the first link is not mini Type-c, please provide me with the correct and cheapest popbuying link for them. Do they have the centerpop problem?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 18, 2010)

get type fs and glue on the caps.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeppers, the second link is indeed the mini C.

The mini C caps are different from the C-I.
They're very nice,and more resemble the C-II caps instead of the C-I.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeppers, the second link is indeed the mini C.
> 
> The mini C caps are different from the C-I.
> They're very nice,and more resemble the C-II caps instead of the C-I.



Wait, isn't the _first_ link the mini-C, that's the crux of my question.

What is the difference between a mini-C and a "frosted" C and a regular C?

:fp


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Am sorry, but I have no idea what "frosted" is.
It looks more like a C-II from the outside...


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Why not charge them for the cubes so it doesn't end up costing you a ton?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 18, 2010)

You wouldnt want a beginner to learn on a mini cube because then a regular cube would feel awkward. Just get the ghosthands.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Am sorry, but I have no idea what "frosted" is.
> It looks more like a C-II from the outside...



frosted is referring to the stickers, i think.... but if you look at the size of the frosted one, its 57mm while the first link is 50mm


----------



## roller (Feb 18, 2010)

I was starting on the Rubik's brand cube.
not really good, although, if you lube it and work for a bit then it isn't that bad.
But DianSheng's cube's are just the best for it's price.
They're really cheap and turn well. 
I loved the one i had. :')


----------



## NimbleFingers (Feb 18, 2010)

What are good cubes that come pre assembled?

F-II? Cube4You? Ghosthand?

Haha, I'm a noob, and I'm afraid of messing up a DIY.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

NimbleFingers said:


> What are good cubes that come pre assembled?
> 
> F-II? Cube4You? Ghosthand?
> 
> Haha, I'm a noob, and I'm afraid of messing up a DIY.



Type F and FII, Type AIII comes assembled or dissasembled.
If you are in the UK visit www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## NimbleFingers (Feb 18, 2010)

How do they specify whether something is an assembled cube or a DIY?

(For Popbuying/Cube4You for instance. I know Cube4You says it on the page.)


----------



## Parity (Feb 18, 2010)

Ghosthand


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't think it was specified whether he is teaching cubing in general or speedcubing. If it is for cubing in general, buying cheap crappy cubes will only turn them off to the experience. 

Personally I love the Ghosthand. A smooth cube at a good price.


----------



## Parity (Feb 18, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> I don't think it was specified whether he is teaching cubing in general or speedcubing. If it is for cubing in general, buying cheap crappy cubes will only turn them off to the experience.
> 
> Personally I love the Ghosthand. A smooth cube at a good price.


I like my ghost hand better than my edison type AV and Type f II.


----------



## panyan (Feb 18, 2010)

i think you should just get real rubiks cubes, i find when teaching people they dont appreciate the skills because it isnt a "real" rubiks cube and therefore "different" (?!)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Why not charge them for the cubes so it doesn't end up costing you a ton?





metal_cuber said:


> If you want to give them a good cube as a parting gift



Or... you could read.



OregonTrail said:


> What's the cheapest cube that I can *sell*


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Or... you could read.



OregonTrail said:


> What's the *cheapest* cube that I can *sell*



In that case then if we are all reading what he says then he would be buying a dollar store cube.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Or... you could read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OregonTrail said:


> Cheapest Decent Cube For Beginners


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > What's the *cheapest* cube that I can *sell*
> ...



Or... you could read.



OregonTrail said:


> What's the cheapest cube that I can sell for a reasonable price *without any annoying flaws for a beginner (bad stickers for recognition, center caps pop off etc.)*


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > OregonTrail said:
> ...



Do the centers pop off on a storere bought? or have unrecognisable stickers??? Anyway this is getting silly


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Am sorry, but I have no idea what "frosted" is.
> It looks more like a C-II from the outside...



that cube is not any of the type C models. it's from 國佳.
"frosted' either means skidproof stickers or PVC stickers, i'm not sure.



PS: on popbuying "PVC stickers" means thick plastic tiles, frosted stickers means PVC stickers, and Tiles means stickers :fp


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Am sorry, but I have no idea what "frosted" is.
> ...



im am... confused :confused:


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

From all of my browsing, I've realized that it's best to trust Daniel when it comes to hardware. :d


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 18, 2010)

yep. hes a "cube identification and hardware expert"

he identified my cube, that was first thought to be type A, then Rubiks.com DIY. But he says its a type C.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



That's what...



kprox1994 said:


> And are you trying to say that girls have small hands?



Actually, yes. According to Wikiapedia, the average adult male hand is 189mm long and 84mm wide. The average adult female's is 172mm long and 74mm wide. This is a decrease of 9-12%. The miniC is 10.7% smaller than a regular Type C.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't go with dianshengs because of the stickers, wouldn't go with a mini because you should start off on a normal sized. Dollar store cubes are just crap, so ghost hands are your best option.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



That was totally on purpose


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > That's what...
> ...



HAHAHA!!! There I thought I got you, but indeed, YOU got ME!!


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, so I'm about to order either 20 of these, (Which I believe are Ghost Hands)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_with_Pouch_Dare_to_Do-26651

or 20 of these, which according to Daniel are *not* Type-C.

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830

What do you guys think?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 19, 2010)

Do Ghosthand cubes deteriorate? That would be the only problem I could see with them.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> OK, so I'm about to order either 20 of these, (Which I believe are Ghost Hands)
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_with_Pouch_Dare_to_Do-26651
> 
> ...





second one, because it's cheaper.


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I teach a class also and have ordered 40-60 cubes for the same purpose. (...) You might try ordering in groups of 5 since you will still get them for the cheapest price and you don't have to wait for all 20 to collect.



Are you sure? On popbuying I can read:

"+9 

contact us" 

So it may be even cheaper for bigger orders.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 20, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Those were only examples. Dollar store cubes have many other annoying flaws.


----------

